# Fun With Polysorbate 80



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2018)

FUN WITH POLYSORBATE 80

Okay, you made blooming bath oil, body and room sprays, and added Polysorbate 80 to liquid soap to dissolve and stabilize fragrance, BUT... did you know it can:

>Remove grease stains from tee shirts?
>Cure baldness?
>Be used as a shampoo?
>Create the best facial cleanser ever?

FOR GREASE STAINS: Saturate with PS-80. Rub. Toss in the washer.

FOR BALDNESS: Lord only knows whether this actually works or not, I have not tried it, but several places on the web mention this. The thinking is that excessive sebum build-up (seborrhea dermatitis) chokes off the hair folicle which then causes hair follicles to stop producing new hair thus resulting in premature baldness.

*To dissolve sebum build-up*:  Just rub gently into the scalp at least 3 times weekly, leave on for 10 minutes, then add water, lather up and rinse thoroughly.  Since hair follicles will lay dormant for up to 8 years, it may take a few months to see results!

AS A CLARIFIER: Use before shampooing following directions above to remove product build-up and excess sebum.  Then shampoo as normal.

AS SHAMPOO: Use “as is” between shampoos to spare your hair and scalp from the harsh effects of daily shampooing. You will be amazed at how soft and shiny it leaves your hair.

*NB*: Use DRY hands on DRY hair. (Wetting your hands or hair first will cause the PS-80 to move like gooey cement!)

ETA: Adding this MMS recipe for Wool Wash while the edit button is still working.


> SOURCE
> http://blog.thesage.com/2010/08/06/wool-wash-with-polysorbate/
> 
> WOOL WASH
> ...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 30, 2018)

Someone was asking for a hair clarifier. I'm bumping this in case you missed it.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm not gonna say whether my follicles are dormant. But I surely have a few CO stains where I shouldn't!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## cmzaha (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for the info Cee


----------



## Snowbell (Apr 1, 2018)

You rock Zany. It worked on t-shirts that have been pre treated and washed 100's of times.  Finally gave up on them till I saw your post. Figured the worst that would happen was I'd finally throw them out. Actually I treated one half of the t shirt and washed and dried, it's back in now with a couple others. So a big thank you for the info.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## amd (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you dear @Zany_in_CO ! I'm going to try the clarifying on my hair tonight.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 14, 2018)

UPDATE: I washed a wool scarf by hand and a wool cardigan in the machine on gentle cycle, cold water wash and this recipe worked well. I spot treated with Poly-80 thirty minutes before washing.

MMS WOOL WASH RECIPE
33% Polysorbate 80
66% Distilled Water
1% Peppermint Essential Oil


----------



## KristaY (May 14, 2018)

Oooohhh. Great info! Like every soaper I've ever met, half my wardrobe has oil stains because I forget to change into my "soaping clothes". Good excuse to shop though! I'm giving the PS80 a try next time I do laundry. Hubby came home from work last week with large stains from some type of motor oil all over his new-ish jeans. Those will be my 1st de-greasing project! Thanks Zany!


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2019)

I know this thread is about a year old, but I just wanted to share my PS80 experiences in that time and thank Zany for the info!

I've eventually washed all oil stained clothing and EVERYTHING came out. Even the shirts I'd washed and dried dozens and dozens of times are now like new. My hubby often comes home with odd oil stains and poof! they're gone. I've given PS80 to all my kids, sibs, parents, friends, etc and they all report the same. My sister told me "this stuff will change your life!"

Since I couldn't remember the thread title I wasn't able to re-read the other miracles it can perform (thanks for linking it Zany). Now I'm going to try the baldness remedy with DH and I want to try the "best facial cleanser ever". Zany, do you have any ideas on this? Do you use it straight up or blended into something else? I'm on a PS80 roll!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 27, 2019)

KristaY said:


> ...I want to try the "best facial cleanser ever". Zany, do you have any ideas on this? Do you use it straight up or blended into something else? I'm on a PS80 roll!


*@Krista,* you really are on a kick! LOL Good for you. To tell you the truth, that's exactly the way I was many moons ago when I first discovered Polysorbate 80 to use in my Deep Cleansing Oil -- based on DHC Skincare's top selling product.  Here's the link
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/deep-cleansing-oil.69671/
Thanks for asking so I could link it to this thread.


----------



## KristaY (May 27, 2019)

Thanks so much for the link Zany! That was a very informative read, especially reading the various tweaks people have done for various skin types. I'm definitely going to give the recipe a go!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 2, 2020)

Adding this link relating to Post #9 - true story worth a quick read.

*Wool Wash With Polysorbate*


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 19, 2021)

Bumping this by request.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 27, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 54180
> Bumping this by request.


PS80 can grow my hair back? I'm remaining hopeful' .  Ive gotta buy some of this stuff' sounds Amazing!


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 27, 2021)

I bought a large bottle of it thinking I was going to be making a lot of bath salt and it's just been sitting there.  Definitely going to try it on some oil stains and as a wool wash since I'm a knitter.  Hair thing...couldn't hurt.  My hair has thinned a lot over the last decade.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 27, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I bought a large bottle of it thinking I was going to be making a lot of bath salt and it's just been sitting there.  Definitely going to try it on some oil stains and as a wool wash since I'm a knitter.  Hair thing...couldn't hurt.  My hair has thinned a lot over the last decade.


I have a shirt that has three stains in the color of purplish blue on the backside which I didn't see tell after I bought it. I'm gonna try to see if I can remove them, Ive tried a few stain removers w/ no luck' it may be the dye colors that they colored the shirt with? but its worth a try.  My hair  has thin'ed over the years' wouldent that be nice to awaken them dormant hair follicles?  though mine may not be able to be resurrected.


----------



## earlene (Mar 28, 2021)

If for nothing else, it's a great stain remover.  I put a drop or two on oils stains when they happen (like dropping oily food onto my shirt) and the stains wash right out in the regular wash.  The reason I bought it in the first place was that it was an ingredient in a LS recipe I wanted to try.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> If for nothing else, it's a great stain remover.  I put a drop or two on oils stains when they happen (like dropping oily food onto my shirt) and the stains wash right out in the regular wash.  The reason I bought it in the first place was that it was an ingredient in a LS recipe I wanted to try.


Thats just fantastic.   I'm so glad I found @Zany_in_CO post, Im wanting to make skin care products & I think PS80 can be used in multiple products? & it's a natural product' all the better.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 28, 2021)

Where has this thread been all my life?


----------



## Quilter99755 (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow! This is now on my list of things to buy. Not sure about the baldness as I look more like my dad did every year I get older!  But am always looking for oil spot remover. I told my daughter and she wondered if it would get rid of her Italian grease spots (areas)...hubby is Italian and both have greasy skin that comes off on collars, cuffs and pillow cases. Right now we use Dawn kitchen soap but it doesn't do well on missed oil spots or the Italian kind.  I have my fingers crossed on that!


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 3, 2021)

Just thought I'd update this thread. I used the PS80 on lots of old grease stains and they disappeared like magic. I also used it on my hubby's tee at the neck which was full of the Italian stains and a little dirt. It came out lots cleaner than it ever had before, enough that I no longer want to throw it out. The pillow cases are acceptable, too. I plan on using it each time I launder so maybe it will work over time with them. Now I just have to remember to take some of it into the bathroom so I can start to use it on my hair before I shower. That would definitely make it a fantastic buy! As it is currently, I will never be without it in the laundry room!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for the encouraging update, @Quilter99755! I was just planning to strip-soak some of my (formerly) white sheets that have gotten dingy on my husband's side, since he runs so warm when he sleeps. 

The plan was a long soak in a bathtub filled with hot water + washing soda + borax (NB, for those who have never done that to your sheets, be prepared for some crazy dark water that will utterly disgust you in a morbidly fascinating way).

But now I'm thinking about adding some PS80 to the soak, as well. Maybe I'll do the pillowcases in a separate bucket just to see if I can spot any difference in how clean they come out. Will report back if I do get to try it!


----------



## amd (Jun 4, 2021)

AliOop said:


> But now I'm thinking about adding some PS80 to the soak, as well.


I wonder if it would be more effective to apply it to the sheets and then wash without the soak. I know I've done it this way when I've worn my hubby's hoodie into the dungeon not intending to do anything messy so I didn't put my apron on but oh look at that I somehow covered the hoodie is oily stuff and now hubby is mad. If it's a really big spot (like the belly area of said hoodie) I will cover it with a thin layer of PS80 before telling hubby to throw it directly into the washer. [This is the closest to doing laundry I've been in 4 years.] Anyways, I'm just thinking this way because PS80 is an emulsifier, so you would have to agitate your soaking water to get the PS80 dispersed through the water and give it the action of pulling it out. I'm not sure what the soak with PS80 would really do. Maybe soak and then add PS80 before washing? Fortunately PS80 a little goes a long way, it doesn't take much to spread over an area and get the job done.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 4, 2021)

amd said:


> I wonder if it would be more effective to apply it to the sheets and then wash without the soak. I know I've done it this way when I've worn my hubby's hoodie into the dungeon not intending to do anything messy so I didn't put my apron on but oh look at that I somehow covered the hoodie is oily stuff and now hubby is mad. If it's a really big spot (like the belly area of said hoodie) I will cover it with a thin layer of PS80 before telling hubby to throw it directly into the washer. [This is the closest to doing laundry I've been in 4 years.] Anyways, I'm just thinking this way because PS80 is an emulsifier, so you would have to agitate your soaking water to get the PS80 dispersed through the water and give it the action of pulling it out. I'm not sure what the soak with PS80 would really do. Maybe soak and then add PS80 before washing? Fortunately PS80 a little goes a long way, it doesn't take much to spread over an area and get the job done.


Thanks AMD, that's great info. My next question was going to be "how much PS80 do I apply" and you have answered that before I asked.

Because we are talking about a body-sized dinginess in the sheets, I think I'll start with the strip-soak. Then if any spots are left, I can apply PS80 to just those spots before tossing the sheets into the regular wash. Will try to take pics of the process if I remember.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 21, 2021)

@AliOop 
My Daughter gifted me some really nice Skin Care Product when I visited this past weekend, She works for a major "Skin Care Company" It's very expensive 2 bottles cost close to $400.00 & its only 2oz in each.  I was looking at the ingredients & in one product they used "PS20" in the other they used "PS60 + PS80" of course all theses other skin loving extracts' flower cell extracts' much more.  Thought you'ed find this interesting. 
At her Company they have an On-Site little zoo where they do their animal testing & yes prime mates are housed their too. .  Hugh Company In the Ageless Skin Care Products Industry.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 21, 2021)

Wow, @Peachy Clean Soap those are some crazy prices! That's exactly why I decided to make my own dark-eye-circle serum. It was supposed to be a cream, but I forgot to buy the thickener, so it's a serum.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 22, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Wow, @Peachy Clean Soap those are some crazy prices! That's exactly why I decided to make my own dark-eye-circle serum. It was supposed to be a cream, but I forgot to buy the thickener, so it's a serum.


Right' I'm w/ you. I'm researching the ingredients & sure I can come somewhat close.  I was excited about the PS80 PS20 & PS60 used in their product.   Had to share w/ you' oh & I did order it & I'm gonna add it in my next lotion.


----------

